# Hickory



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

​ 
*BENDEN’S SMOKIN HICKORY, CDX JH WC (UD – ONE LEG)*​ *“HICKORY”*​ *11/28/07 – 11/16/08*​ 
There will only be one Hickory. He was the best boy in the whole world my best friend and my heart dog. He was such a joy and always a gentleman. I will miss his greetings, the games we played, the snuggling, training, showing, pet therapy and just spending time together. He was willing to do just about anything as long as we were together. 

I will miss that beautiful face, those bright shining brown eyes and kisses. And though my heart is broken, I am so thankful and blessed for the time we shared. 

He taught me so much:
Try not to take things too seriously. 
Take time to have fun. 
Enjoy the little things. 

Thank you to our friends who helped us shine in our many adventures. We appreciated your encouragement.

Run free my precious little boy love. You were one in a million. 

We love and miss you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy, so sorry for his loss.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He was absolutely handsome. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hickory was absolutely a gorgeous guy. How old was he? It is so hard to lose them no matter the age.
Welcome to the forum. Please share more about Hickory and your other goldens. I love the name Hickory.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hickory was a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been through the loss and pain far too many times.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

how handsome....Im sorry for your loss....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

So very sorry for your loss.
Hickory was amazing!

Hickory wil lbe waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a post introducing our pack.

Hickory was 12 days short of his 11th birthday.
We took him to the vet for what appeared to be an abscessed tooth. 
It turned out to be cancer in his jaw. It progressed very quickly. We had him for 2 weeks. Through the whole process he never lost his zeal for the things he enjoyed.

He always loved leaves




















Debles said:


> Hickory was absolutely a gorgeous guy. How old was he? It is so hard to lose them no matter the age.
> Welcome to the forum. Please share more about Hickory and your other goldens. I love the name Hickory.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You Hickory was lovely boy with a wise expression. I'm very sorry for your loss, and I know this season will be hard, as the "first" time without him sharing your traditions. Godspeed, sweet boy, you will have found my Cody, who's happily sharing all the treats since he's Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of your Hickory. He was a very handsome boy. I love your description of his loyalty to you. I sure he will be missed forever.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a handsome boy...my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG I love the leaf picture!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I sorry about your loss of Hickory; I love the seniors best of all. His dignity shines through his photos.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hickory. You can look at him and tell he was a wise old soul.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. He was such a handsome golden. Thank you for sharing him with us.

Godspeed sweet angel Hickory.............


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss of handsome Hickory. The love you shared is so evident in your writings of him. Thank you for sharing him with us here. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He was a lovely and wise looking boy. I am so sorry for your loss. May your memories and love help you thru the sad times. Thank you for sharing him with us. 

Run free sweet Hickory


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

What a sweet, beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I can tell the love you had for him. Run free Hickory.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*HE WAS A BEAUTIFUL BOY. I KNOW YOU MISS HIM SO MCUH. I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL kAYcEE TO CANCER ON MAY 25 AND WHEN I OPENED THE TOTE WITH OUR CHRISTMAS STOCKINGS IN IT, HERS WAS THE TOP ONE. SO HARD SEEING IT THERE AND KNOWING SHE IS GONE.*


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss. He was such a handsome boy. I love the name Hickory. Very unique just as he was. Please share more with us when you are ready.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your boy

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Hickory


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm glad to see a tribute to Hickory. An absolute gentleman and a great representative of the breed. 

He'll be missed not just by his closest friend (mom) but by all.


----------

